# IIS-Server + securen



## Hoofen (9. Mai 2003)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe folgendes Problem......hab mir, bei meinem Home PC, einen iis server eigerichtet....und mich anschließend mal mit diversen scann-tools scannen lassen...und bin zu einem erschreckendem Ergebnis gekommen....es werden mir sehr viele Bugs angezeigt, über die man auf meinen Rechner zugreifen könnte.... .
Was könnte ich jetzt machen um diese zu beseitigen ?

mfg Hoofen


----------



## Valentin- (9. Mai 2003)

updates installieren, firewall davor hauen, und ports die du nicht
brauchst schliessen


----------



## Christian Fein (9. Mai 2003)

"hab mir, bei meinem Home PC, einen iis server eigerichtet...." 

Auf IIS verzichten. Nicht umsonst ist die neuste Version für 2003 k server komplett umgeschrieben worden.

Zudem ist der IIS auf WindowsXP auf eine gewisse anzahl gleichzeitiger Zugriffe beschränkt


----------



## Valentin- (9. Mai 2003)

gut das ist was dran, aber deswegen sage ich ja was er machen soll
um auf seiner plattform größtmöglichen schutz zu bekommen.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (9. Mai 2003)

http://www.winserver-forum.de
Die Seite ist zwar eigentlich für 1&1's Windows-Server gedacht, aber letztendlich ist's ja genau das, was du auch suchst. Also einfach mal die Posts dort durchwühlen und die dort genannten Updates einspielen.

Afaik gibt's sogar dort ein HowTo: "Wie mache ich meinen Windows-Server sicher".


----------

